# Look 995?



## ascheurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all -- just curious if in 08 or 09 a Look 995 existed. I SWEAR I saw one today, but I can't find it on Look's website or anywhere else...

Was I seeing things?

-Andy


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I think that is one of their mountain bikes. They have a Look 996, not a 995.


----------

